# ultimate compound really impressed



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

used meguiars ultimate ultimate compound today for the first time (thanks raven)
found it really good! im still trying to learn the menzerna range with a lot of help from sir steampunk, but today i dabbled with UC on my workvan by DA, i was suprised how quickly it worked, 2 passes at speed 4 and another 2 at speed 3, with an orange hex. i was amazed at its correction levels on pretty nasty paint and the finish it left was superb...
i think this really can be a great 1 step polish and will definatly be using it again , although today i did follow it up with 85re. will post some pics tonight


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Yeah i agree with you.I highly rate it.


----------



## Fiesta-125 (Mar 18, 2012)

When I used it by hand on my old fiesta it left the paint worse than before. With heavy swirling whe there was only light swirls.


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

it left a great finish even with an orange cutting pad. definatly prefer it to my usual menz po203s.
i bet for swirls on a light polishing pad there would be no need to refine before lsp.
are all the megs compounds as nice?very nicely lubricated too, it achieved what i wanted after only 4 passes but i reckon i could of easily done double that or more.
great stuff highly recommended


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Is this the stuff they sell in halfords and part of that 3 step thing? I'm still trying to find a QD better than ultimate qd by meguiars its really nice stuff to use.


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Guitarjon said:


> Is this the stuff they sell in halfords and part of that 3 step thing? I'm still trying to find a QD better than ultimate qd by meguiars its really nice stuff to use.


they sell it there but its not part of the 3 step i dont think, u mean the deep crystal 3 step one.
this is the joe public version of m105 more user friendly apparently and with a bit less cut. 
definatly staying in my kit is this.
and i agree about the ultimate QD, ive tried loads now and keep coming back to the 2 megs ones


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

The more modern Meguiar's polishes and compounds (M86, M100, M101, M105, M205, D300, UC, etc.) all use Sub Micronic Abrasive Technology, which is Meguiar's marketing lingo for non-diminishing micro-abrasives. I am a great fan of this technology, though it does require a totally different technique than the Menzerna you are used to.

Here is a post I wrote a little while back outlining the Kevin Brown Method of using these products: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=3850157&postcount=4.

I have used Ultimate Compound in the past, though preferred the Meguiar's #105 and #205 combo when I switched to it. By comparison, I personally always found Ultimate Compound a bit gummy, and to posses much greater masking potential. Megs #105 is a more aggressive product than UC, with a shorter working time, but is devastatingly effective on moderate-hard finishes. However, on the ultra-soft to softish finishes that I normally work on, I find it to be a bit too brutal. Thus, my non-diminishing correction product of choice is Optimum Polish II. I used this in my wetsanding writeup (http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=285957), and it is probably my very favorite polish in my whole arsenal. If you like Ultimate Compound, you will LOVE OP-II!!! This has one of the best lubricant systems I have ever experienced, is fully water soluble (No silicone or oil contamination/filling issues here!), hugely versatile (Anything between removing P1500 sanding scratches and final finishing.), impervious to most atmospheric conditions, and is an absolute joy to work with. This is Optimum's equivalent of Megs UC or D300 in terms of cutting potential, but in my experience has better finishing potential, and is a little bit 'cleaner' to work with. It leaves room at the top and bottom of its cut spectrum for additional products (A P1200 grade compound for heavy defects, and a fine jeweling polish to get that last 10th.), but otherwise can handle most correction needs.


IMGP5728 by Mole Hill Motors, on Flickr


IMGP5736 by Mole Hill Motors, on Flickr

Optimum Polish II on microfiber polishing pad.

I personally see a place for both diminishing (Menzerna, Scholl, etc.) polishes, and non-diminishing polishes (Meguiar's, Optimum, etc.) in a detailer's arsenal, as they each have their own strengths and weaknesses. As I explained in a recent post, diminishing polishes are pretty forgiving for a new detailer to pick up, but are actually quite a challenge to truly master. Non-diminishing polishes have a sharper learning curve, but once the basics have been picked up, they are actually pretty intuitive. All paints will respond differently, but in my experience I can get diminishing polishes like Menzerna to finish down a touch better for their actual cut level than non-diminishing polishes in a 1-step correction situation (And sometimes during final finishing). This requires an extended set, but can be useful in sometimes; especially on finicky paint types. In most other circumstances, I find the comparison to be something of a moot point, with the advantage often going to non-diminishing polishes for their superior speed of correction. Recently I've found Menzerna to be quite cathartic to work with, and have been using it a lot, but that's partly because it's a new challenge for me .

If you like the way non-diminishing polishes work, I would definitely check out Optimum Polymer Technologies Polish II, some microfiber pads (Flexipads possibly, Lake Country Ultrafiber, or maybe the latest Megs pads? My favorite V2 OPT polishing pads have been revamped into a V3 that I am less fond of, and I haven't gotten the opportunity to locate a suitable replacement.), and maybe Megs #105 and #205 as well. The latter is an amazing finishing polish on all but ridiculously soft finishes, and gives a fantastic depth. These items definitely highlight the technology, and work very nicely with DA polishers.


IMGP8124-001 by Mole Hill Motors, on Flickr

Meguiar's Mirror Glaze #205 Ultra-Finish Polish on finishing pad.

Part of the reason why you preferred the Megs to the Menzerna may be due to weather. Megs is much less sensitive to heat, humidity, and cold than Menzerna, so if you're working outside it can be less frustrating. Menzerna was made to be used in a controlled environment, and while it can be pushed to operate in less than ideal conditions with an alteration in technique, it isn't an easy thing to do.

Hopefully this helps, and if you have any more questions about these products, I'm always available. :thumb:

Steampunk


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Can't say i've had any issues with it,and i've used it from time..Tbh i think it's one of the easiest products you could ever use.9x out of ten problems arise due to user error afaic.:detailer:


----------



## Fiesta-125 (Mar 18, 2012)

If I was to use a Lake Country light cut hand pad with megs UC will this remove light swirling?


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Fiesta-125 said:


> If I was to use a Lake Country light cut hand pad with megs UC will this remove light swirling?


sorry i cant help as i only use a da but id imagine it would do a good job, hard work tho


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Fiesta-125 said:


> If I was to use a Lake Country light cut hand pad with megs UC will this remove light swirling?


I use it by machine,but i have had success by hand it just takes longer mate.But if it's just light swirls you have it should do the job.


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

Fiesta-125 said:


> If I was to use a Lake Country light cut hand pad with megs UC will this remove light swirling?


With a fair bit of pressure, a great deal of work, and paint in the soft-moderate range, the answer is yes. This is actually how I started out, and it worked fairly well. If you need more bite in small spots, don't be afraid to dab some on the end of a short pile microfiber towel wrapped around your fingers, and work it that way. Limit yourself to working a 6X6 or 8X8 inch area at a time by hand, and follow it up with either the same product on a finer grade foam hand pad, or a finer polish altogether to refine. If this isn't doing the job, I would give Megs #105 a try, which is more effective yet.

Hopefully this helps...

Steampunk


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Told you Ultimate Compound was nice! 

Never found it gummy, always superb on every single paint type from rock hard to super sticky!


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

deegan1979 said:


> they sell it there but its not part of the 3 step i dont think, u mean the deep crystal 3 step one.
> this is the joe public version of m105 more user friendly apparently and with a bit less cut.
> definatly staying in my kit is this.
> and i agree about the ultimate QD, ive tried loads now and keep coming back to the 2 megs ones


It is on the 3 for 2  I got it last weekend with Gold class shampoo and a clay set.

I've also never had a problem with this and the results have always been outstanding!


----------



## Stevesuds (Jun 11, 2012)

Really like this stuff and I do refine using the uc polish as well on my gummy civic paint.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I agree about the QD,tryed it today and it's very good even smells like the NXT metal polish which is a good thing. Found it worked very well on glass too.


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

-Raven- said:


> Told you Ultimate Compound was nice!
> 
> Never found it gummy, always superb on every single paint type from rock hard to super sticky!


Yep u did, thanks again raven


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

S1600Marc said:


> It is on the 3 for 2  I got it last weekend with Gold class shampoo and a clay set.
> 
> I've also never had a problem with this and the results have always been outstanding!


Ahh, thought he meant the old megs deep crystal 3 step kit


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Ross said:


> I agree about the QD,tryed it today and it's very good even smells like the NXT metal polish which is a good thing. Found it worked very well on glass too.


Which are u using, the carnauba or polymer? I'm using both at the mo on our cars/vans.
I like that neither of them mess up the black trim, and I know from last summer that both can be used on hot sunny days in direct sunlight which Is why I like them so much. both great but if I had to pick my fav it would be the carnauba for its very tight beading


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Here's a couple of pics from today, I'm rubbish with this new camera for now

Before









After









Before









After









Lazy 50/50 (kind of)


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Looking awesome Deegan! 

Next thing for you to try is Megs 205 now!


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

-Raven- said:


> Looking awesome Deegan!
> 
> Next thing for you to try is Megs 205 now!


u are a meguiars,amigo and powerlock pimp...
seriously considering getting a small bottle of 205 to try after such a pleasant experience yesterday with UC.
however i do like my menz 85re, although it does take a while.
is it simular to use then?


----------



## Fiesta-125 (Mar 18, 2012)

Steampunk said:


> With a fair bit of pressure, a great deal of work, and paint in the soft-moderate range, the answer is yes. This is actually how I started out, and it worked fairly well. If you need more bite in small spots, don't be afraid to dab some on the end of a short pile microfiber towel wrapped around your fingers, and work it that way. Limit yourself to working a 6X6 or 8X8 inch area at a time by hand, and follow it up with either the same product on a finer grade foam hand pad, or a finer polish altogether to refine. If this isn't doing the job, I would give Megs #105 a try, which is more effective yet.
> 
> Hopefully this helps...
> 
> Steampunk


I have hard paint being a MINI. maybe I shall just wait fir a DA or spend all day doing the bonnet


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

deegan1979 said:


> u are a meguiars,amigo and powerlock pimp...
> seriously considering getting a small bottle of 205 to try after such a pleasant experience yesterday with UC.
> however i do like my menz 85re, although it does take a while.
> is it simular to use then?


I find it similar to the 106FA for cutting ability (when you want it to) but with very crisp pin sharp finish! Like UC, it's simple to use on everything. 

I haven't used my Menzerna for ages! 

I'll do a 205 vs Ultimate Polish comparison tomorrow too! UP, just like UC is very nicely lubed, great work time! Not so much difference between the two in terms of cut though IMO.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Thanks guys, I have both UC and 205, might give them both a go on my rock hard Audi paint to remove some light swirling. I have Menzerna polishing pads and LC HT finishing pads.


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

-Raven- said:


> I find it similar to the 106FA for cutting ability (when you want it to) but with very crisp pin sharp finish! Like UC, it's simple to use on everything.
> 
> I haven't used my Menzerna for ages!
> 
> I'll do a 205 vs Ultimate Polish comparison tomorrow too! UP, just like UC is very nicely lubed, great work time! Not so much difference between the two in terms of cut though IMO.


i found this UC has more cut than 203s but... i still havnt got the hang of 203 just yet and as steampunk pointed out it doesnt work too great in cold damp weather.
look forward to ur comparison mate


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

AndyA4TDI said:


> Thanks guys, I have both UC and 205, might give them both a go on my rock hard Audi paint to remove some light swirling. I have Menzerna polishing pads and LC HT finishing pads.


UC on a heavy cut pad left a nice finish on my nissan paint and corrected well, should do a nice job on ur audi swirls


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Hi Deegan, how long did it take you to do the whole car with the UC?


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

AndyA4TDI said:


> Hi Deegan, how long did it take you to do the whole car with the UC?


hi andy. i was just dabbling on my spare workvan.
i did one rear door as seen in the photos.
actual polishing time with UC by DA including changinging pads and backing plates was about 30 - 40 mins. its all that was needed to achieve what i wanted. ur paint will be harder tho.could be wrong but id say u should allow a full afternoon at least to 1 step polish ur car with UC by DA ( actual polishing time) if its only swirls.
the door i did on the van was washed de tarred and iron X'd the day before. on the next day it took me 2.5 hours to clay it, re wash, correct with UC, refine with 85re, glaze with amigo and seal with prima epic. im terribly slow but i like to be thorough. couldve spent more time correcting and refining but like i said i was just playing really.


----------



## Twister (Jun 17, 2012)

I was also convinced by the UC pimp. Having only used Menz in the past, I was very impressed on the finish UC left on my hard VW paint. I could have used alittle more cut to remove all the swirls (more to do with technique than the product) but the finish it leaves is absolutely top knotch!

I've also been extremely pleased with M205.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Is it available in bulk?

I know #105 is, just wondering if the UC formula came in bigger sizes


----------



## hugomidt (Apr 7, 2013)

Uc on singel stage soft mitsu carisma works wonders


----------

